# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Специалист - консультант по УНФ (Управление нашей фирмой)

## sapientisat

Добрый день! Кто-нибудь сдавал специалиста - консультанта по УНФ? 
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, советом - как к нему лучше готовиться, на какие основные моменты обратить внимание? Курсов, как на других спецов нет, книг не так много. Будет полезна любая информация.

Есть у кого-нибудь сборник задач в электронном виде?
Буду благодарна за любую помощь

Моя почта innayamomi@mail.ru

----------


## OLGA55

Здравствуйте. Вы сдавали Специалист-консультант по УНФ?

----------


## sapientisat

Добрый день! Не пыталась даже, мало информации для подготовки

----------


## Gulshat

Добрый день. есть ли у кого-нибудь материал для подготовки к специалисту-консультанту по УНФ. Отправьте пожалуйста на почту gulshat_min@mail.ru. Буду очень признательна.

----------

